# Women's Firestone Pilot



## ravedodger (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to know more about this bike.


















At the seat clamp bolt, there is an ear off the old rack that was once attached. Does anyone know what the rack would have looked like????


Thanks!

BTW, this Pilot rides better than the Hawthorne and the Higgins. I was really suprised!


----------



## ravedodger (Aug 25, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong: Looking at the grip on the right side view, I think these grips were the ones that should have the red and green jewels on the ends. Are these real Coke Bottle grips also?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, how brutal do you want me to be? just kidding but seriously it has had a few things changed over the years. it looks like a 1941-42, the stem and handlebars have been changed. the grips do look like the jeweled type but are not factory though they would have been something you could have bought as an upgrade. the paint patern looks correct but it looks repainted. boys bikes were available in red or black with white trim the girls were available green or blue with white trim. 
your rack would look like this:




the stem should look like this:



it should have a Delta "Torpedo" light



the grips I believe look like these:



the pedals don't look right I think they would have been Persons. the seat looks, from what I can see, to be correct. Huffman usually offered a choice of hubs. Morrow was common as was New Departure. and I'm surprised that you would not expect it to ride superbly it is a Huffman after all! anything else? let me know.
Scott


----------



## ravedodger (Aug 25, 2006)

This some great information! 

When looked at closely, I can see scratches in the green paint showing a medium blue beneath; much like the color of the rack in your pic.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Miguello (Aug 27, 2006)

It's still in very nice shape for it's age, repaint or not? And more complete than most bikes that old I run into.

There's a somewhat rough delta torpedo on the bay right now, that is not too high yet. Mine wasn't too much better, but had a perfect lens. I paid about $25 or so.


----------

